# Concerns about wheel alignment.



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just kidding...

I know enough to get by on alignment but I haven't a clue why they did what they did for 0.2 total toe except take your money. 

Anytime I see free - a light goes off in my head that says nothing is free.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

According to the specs range on the sheets, your front toe was out of spec before adjustment, and was adjusted to within spec.

Rear toe was within spec before and after adjustment, so that is irrelevant.

They performed a wheel alignment, and charged you for one wheel alignment. Is there still an issue that I don't see?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Well they did do te hunter alignment check right Infront of me. I saw it print out and everything during the initial check (I don't have that paper to show), and it was showing the front toe in the red, so it indeed needed to be done. Plus you can clearly see both left and right toe was way out of spec. Total toe is just a balance between both toes on the same axle, meaning you can have completely different independent toes, but they can balance out and have the total toe the same or close. So I wouldn't say they didn't do anything just because that number didn't move much, because it's just a numerical difference between the two toes combined. What's te main concern is the actual independent toes. I know they did everything correctly and I almost immediately felt the difference. The steering and over all travel down the road is wicked. Felt just as good as when I first bought it. I just didn't understand why the rear was adjusted when that isn't something that that could be done on these cars. But as mentioned it is still within spec regardless.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I guess it does seem like I'm pretty much concerned over nothing but idk I get paranoid our I guess when my car gets services because I know no one treats a car better than its owner. I just simply don't have the tools to do my own maintenance at the moment.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

so you are concerned about the .1 degree delta from measure one to measurement two? That is about 20 thousand of an inch per foot. 

This could have been caused by the following things;

movement of the car when conducting the adjustment, 

maybe the slightest of play in the wheel bearing could have translated into that. 

Brake drum to hub to wheel interface, but likely solid if torqued correctly. 

Assuming that they keep the instruments attached to the wheels between the two tests, the slightest bump on it may have shifted the placement of the alignment tool on the wheel. 

or they actually removed and replaced in a different location on the rim, or cleaned some dirt.

I am confident that they would have checked for play but many not have measured it, and may even have checked lug nut torques, and was thorough in cleaning and inspecting the rims.

Suspect that your delta is benign, as suggested above, as both measurements are within spec. I know I have watched techs install the instruments to the wheel and the good ones will look for measurable play as they try to move each wheel on the three different axis before they even attempt a measurement and adjustment.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Did you ask them when their alignment rack was last calibrated?

That's my first question when contemplating an alignment. 

BTW Hunter is the best rack IMHO.


----------

